# Fish waste



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

Once I got about medium planted, I quit vacuuming the tank. I just change water regularly with a tap I installed in my CO2 reactor.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Depends on stock of everything else in tank.

# Fish?
# of Plants/types?
Substrate depth?

In general, gravel vacuum disturbs root uptake of nutrients, but lightly skimming the surface (~1/2in above gravel) should have little effect. This depends on nutrient levels in water column during water change however.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Depends on stock of everything else in tank.
> 
> # Fish?
> # of Plants/types?
> Substrate depth?


this. i had a bristlenose pleco that had massive amounts of poop, had to vacuum a few times a week so it didnt look horrid. got rid of that sucker two weeks ago and havent vacuumed the poop out since.
yes it is good fertilizer for plants, but in moderation!


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

Vacuuming the gravel three times a week is borderline OCD. All you need to do is lightly vacuum the top layer of substrate every week or two and your plants will thrive, while keeping your tank clean.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

ClairemontTropical said:


> Vacuuming the gravel three times a week is borderline OCD. All you need to do is lightly vacuum the top layer of substrate every week or two and your plants will thrive, while keeping your tank clean.


Says you

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

lipadj46 said:


> Says you


 Yup.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Plenty of people don't vacuum at all, ever, since it's counterproductive if you're keeping a natural style, low tech aquarium. That stuff is food for the plants.


----------



## bigQfan (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for all the responses. i will let nature take its course and cut back on my vacuuming.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I have 2" MTS & 1" of Sand Cap. I never vac. - Don't even own one. I can watch as a sm. pc of dirt uprooted from planting works it's way through the sand back to the dirt layer. Same happens to fish waste. I seldom remove dead plant leaves either, allow snails to consume them.

The hardest part of this hobby is keeping your hands out of the tank. :hihi:


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

DogFish said:


> The hardest part of this hobby is keeping your hands out of the tank. :hihi:


However, when you do stick your hands in the tank and stir stuff up, it makes you question whether or not foregoing the vacuum is a good idea. Thankfully, good filters clear up doubts.


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

I never vacuum and my plants and fish and shrimp do wonderful. If you think the bottom is getting a little 'dusty' get a pack of cories to fix the issue.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm going through the same period of adjustment. I used to deep vacuum my gravel every Sunday morning, religiously. I would vacuum and vacuum until I saw that there was nothing left to pick up. But I haven't vacuumed at all since I set up my new planted tank.... but I don't have many fish yet, so I'm not seeing a lot of waste. I'm afraid that once I start actually seeing it, I will want to vacuum it. I'm hoping to have enough plants that it won't be an issue.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

gSTiTcH said:


> However, when you do stick your hands in the tank and stir stuff up, it makes you question whether or not foregoing the vacuum is a good idea. Thankfully, good filters clear up doubts.


Stir 'What' stuff up? :wink:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFzsDlC2N8E

My filter is more of a water circulator than filter but, it is pretty good. :smile:


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I never vacuum my tanks and there is never any build up.


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't vacuum my planted tanks at all. Water change when the nitrates hit 5ppm or once a month, whichever comes first. Once I get enough plant growth, my nitrates barely rise above 0ppm and I just go to a once a month water change permanently. I also have snails, shrimp, and other critters helping to keep the substrate clean. I prefer the natural approach to a synthetic environment with sterile substrate, dosing ferts, high light, etc.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

It's generally about aesthetics more than anything else. I don't mind seeing a bit of it, but if it bothers you to see it, then you're perfectly fine doing it every day if you want. Or you're perfectly fine not doing it at all. You're also perfectly fine at any point in the middle.


----------



## bigQfan (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I figured out what was bothering me so much and since I am new feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but I think my albino cherry barbs are snacking on my rotalla and leaving debris all over, so it wasn't poop so much that I was vacuuming as it was dead leaves and such. I got myself a few nerite snails and hopefully they will help out


----------

